# Awesome grow house...IMO



## 2Dog (Oct 18, 2009)

Forget raising chickens I want to grow pot in this BadBoy..

Coop de View $450.00 

This 4' by 4' floor plan with a ridge height of 44 inches off finish floor. Add to that 3 roomy nest boxes - and for sure - your hens will never feel *cooped-up* again. The roosting area is a comfortable 12 sq feet. For ease of cleaning, food and water needs - the quick release and locking front wall, or panel, will grant you full access to the interior of the coop, the removable roost bar and *slide out* 1/2" cdx floor. When this floor is removed, it exposes the 1/2" welded wire cloth flooring for those hot summer days and nights providing plenty of ventilation as they scratch and roost about on the straw or hay you've provided them. Two rows of covered vent holes have been included on each side of the walls at the eaves. And all of this at a height of 16" off the ground. And they will be safe from all manner of vermin via the stout sliding access door to their run, or scratch area, that is opened, closed and locked each night. A hinged door model is available for $475.00 



Before affixing the fiberglass with rubber grommet-ed screws, the 1/2" cdx plywood roof is stained with a mildew, water resistant penetrating oil with a redwood stain.. All that's left for you, is to paint or stain the exterior the covering of your choice. I have made every effort to design and build a coop of practicality, as well one that's esthetically pleasing though at a reasonable price. 



Coop de Grande $550.00 

Along with many of the features mentioned above the just added Coop de Grande offers 16 sq ft of roosting area with twin bars.The locking end panel is hinged to easily swing open providing easy access for cleaning. The nest box cantilevers out from one side and has two spacious nesting area. The hasel free sliding access door allows your hens to come and go as they please during the day yet keeps them safe at night 

Both of these Coops can be ordered in 5ft, 6ft and 7ft lengths. Anything longer then weight becomes a serious issue. 


4ft by 8 ft Run $325.00 

During the day, they will do what comes natural, scratching about in the pen of which is securely fastened, or separated from the coop. A 4ft x 8ft run constructed with redwood, covered with 1/2 welded wire hardware cloth and comes with two access doors. 
The run can be order in 10ft or 12ft length also. 


Staining of the coop and run is available for an extra charge. $60.00 per piece. 


off site images removed


----------



## 2Dog (Oct 18, 2009)

I may have to talk hubby into one.......prob easy to make...I wouldnt mind a chicken or two but the dogs would not have it.


----------



## ArtVandolay (Oct 18, 2009)

Whatcha smokin today, 2dog?


----------



## kiddude (Oct 18, 2009)

you should split in half then grow in half and have chickens in the other half people wouldnt suspect anything  just be like them chickens smell like some dope


----------



## SkunkPatronus (Oct 18, 2009)

ArtVandolay said:
			
		

> Whatcha smokin today, 2dog?


 
hey av, on that sig line, what post was that? 

nice chicken house, i'd grow pot in it too.  i'm trying to get a greenhouse together right now, just have to get it past the hubby.


----------



## ArtVandolay (Oct 18, 2009)

Which one, SP?  The first was deleted by Aplaisia for reasons unknown.  I think nvthis was causing some trouble in his thread :hubba:.

The other, which is required reading for all MPers and should be stickied, was a couple of threads begun by the infamous mgfcom.  Use the search function to view the threads started by him/her.  Take some aspirin first :hubba:


----------



## 2Dog (Oct 18, 2009)

oh art..today I am smoking pk and afgooey...but I have been eyeing that chicken box for months..what can I say I'm that kind of girl. My grandpa had one when I was little...loved gathering eggs. be even better to grow in one though....hmmmm


----------



## ArtVandolay (Oct 18, 2009)

No offense, 2dog, but have you looked at those garden sheds?  I think 4u2 has a nice one .  And it doesn't require any chickens :hubba:.


----------



## Rolling Thunder (Oct 18, 2009)

2Dog said:
			
		

> I may have to talk hubby into one.......prob easy to make...I wouldnt mind a chicken or two but the dogs would not have it.


 
Too bad! The chickens would be a great source of organic fertilizer! - RT


----------



## 2Dog (Oct 18, 2009)

ArtVandolay said:
			
		

> No offense, 2dog, but have you looked at those garden sheds? I think 4u2 has a nice one . And it doesn't require any chickens :hubba:.


 
I have a shed...I guess I just like the look of the coop...and the protective area for growing outdoors..I mean pecking. keeps the birds and critters out...I may make something like that.


----------



## maineharvest (Oct 18, 2009)

I cant wait to see your pitbull with a yard full of chickens.


----------



## 2Dog (Oct 18, 2009)

In her dreams...


----------



## nvthis (Oct 18, 2009)

ArtVandolay said:
			
		

> required reading for all MPers and should be stickied,


 
:rofl: :rofl:  mgf baby! Hey Art, what we should do is have an mgfcom award every month! 

It tickles me to friggin death man, every time someone asks you about that! 

Jeeze.. I kinda miss those days... Hehe, good times. 

I think we all owe you a big thanks for towing that around for so long in you sig bro. Now THAT'S dedication!!:aok: 

Ok, back to my nondisruptive DPWW male fan leaf brownies...


----------



## nvthis (Oct 19, 2009)

2Dog said:
			
		

> oh art..today I am smoking pk and afgooey...but I have been eyeing that chicken box for months..what can I say I'm that kind of girl. My grandpa had one when I was little...loved gathering eggs. be even better to grow in one though....hmmmm


 
Hey hey 2dog, how's that afgooey treatin' ya? Any pics of the bud?


----------



## 2Dog (Oct 19, 2009)

Ill get u one cause u r such a nice guy...not a great pic..tons of crystals.


----------



## nvthis (Oct 19, 2009)

Ahh... Ain't she the best?!!!


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 19, 2009)

Hey mgfcom and WhiteWidowMaker come backing play your ban should be over by now.

Ozzy :cry: and needs a good :laugh:


----------



## 2Dog (Oct 19, 2009)

nvthis said:
			
		

> Ahh... Ain't she the best?!!!


 
she is bomb..such a stoney bud... :hubba:


----------



## 2Dog (Oct 19, 2009)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> Hey mgfcom and WhiteWidowMaker come backing play your ban should be over by now.
> 
> Ozzy :cry: and needs a good :laugh:


 
Here ozzy...she cheers everyone up..


----------



## nvthis (Oct 19, 2009)

2Dog said:
			
		

> she is bomb..such a stoney bud... :hubba:


 
Haha! I was talking about YOU!!  Weren't you bringin' pics or something...


----------



## 2Dog (Oct 19, 2009)

:doh: :giggle: :aok: :48: Oh I totally thought you meant the afgooey....


----------



## nvthis (Oct 19, 2009)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> Hey mgfcom and WhiteWidowMaker come backing play your ban should be over by now.
> 
> Ozzy :cry: and needs a good :laugh:


 
:rofl: I'm with you man. Nothing like an mgfcom\WWM to liven up a forum and give us wayward and under educated growers a sense of purpose! 

Hehe, that and no one has commented on my _'gang rape mentality'_ in soo long, I am developing a nervous twitch in my left eye...


----------



## 2Dog (Oct 19, 2009)

I thought u always had a twitch.... hehe


----------



## nvthis (Oct 19, 2009)

2Dog said:
			
		

> :doh: :giggle: :aok: :48: Oh I totally thought you meant the afgooey....


 
Oh, ok, I see it now. Well... Kind of.. :giggle:


----------



## 2Dog (Oct 19, 2009)

trust me its good...although hubby like my pk better?? lol..I enjoy them both.


----------



## 2Dog (Oct 19, 2009)

did you see my fashion princess? lol...


----------



## nvthis (Oct 19, 2009)

Yup. She's a true cutie  Afgooey isn't my first choice either. I think I can understand where he's coming from. It smells _too_ good. Like it's kind of girlie (no offense). Not something you would think of as "guy" weed. If it smells like fuel, Cheese and pinesol, we're good to go!

Where did your PK come from?


----------



## nvthis (Oct 19, 2009)

Hey KK bro! Good to see you crashing the boards man! Sorry about that descriptive I used there


----------



## 2Dog (Oct 19, 2009)

my sativa smells like pepper and cleaning fluids...not my type at all the guys like it tho lol...I dont enjoy desiels..


----------



## 2Dog (Oct 19, 2009)

nvthis said:
			
		

> Yup. She's a true cutie Afgooey isn't my first choice either. I think I can understand where he's coming from. It smells _too_ good. Like it's kind of girlie (no offense). Not something you would think of as "guy" weed. If it smells like fuel, and pinesol, we're good to go!
> 
> Where did your PK come from?


 
visalia club...compassionate care or something like that lol....


----------



## nvthis (Oct 19, 2009)

Exactly!


----------



## 2Dog (Oct 19, 2009)

this stuff makes me lazy....course I have been zooming all day.


----------



## nvthis (Oct 19, 2009)

Cool. Wonder where it came from? I wasn't that impressed with mine. It was just a club cut, generic, common and usually inferior. I will use the mom for trading @ the good karma farmers market. My cc gdp and cc grape ape and cc green crack will go along as well.


----------



## 2Dog (Oct 19, 2009)

wait u know of a farmers market????? right now I have lots of NL5 and super berry clones...


----------



## ArtVandolay (Oct 19, 2009)

nvthis said:
			
		

> :rofl: :rofl:  mgf baby! Hey Art, what we should do is have an mgfcom award every month!
> 
> ...
> 
> Ok, back to my nondisruptive DPWW male fan leaf brownies...



Those were good times, nv .  And don't forget The Enhancement Smoker's parody thread, too .  My neg rep from mgf was "another schmuck joins the loser mob".  High praise, indeed :hubba:.


----------



## nvthis (Oct 19, 2009)

Oh, definitely. About time we get another Priestofknowledge around here too


----------



## ArtVandolay (Oct 19, 2009)

It occurs to me that there's a lot of fun reading in _closed _threads .  I wonder if there's a way to find all of them :hubba:?  PoK was waaay out there!  I always figured he was an institutional escapee


----------



## ArtVandolay (Oct 22, 2009)

nvthis said:
			
		

> :rofl: I'm with you man. Nothing like an mgfcom\WWM to liven up a forum and give us wayward and under educated growers a sense of purpose!
> 
> Hehe, that and no one has commented on my _'gang rape mentality'_ in soo long, I am developing a nervous twitch in my left eye...



Weren't you a mysogynistic jerk, too or was that The Enhancement Smoker??


----------



## nvthis (Oct 22, 2009)

ArtVandolay said:
			
		

> Weren't you a mysogynistic jerk, too or was that The Enhancement Smoker??


 
:spit: Had to be. I was the _paranoid idiot_! Oh man, what I wouldn't give to be the _mysogynistic jerk_ though:rofl:


----------



## ArtVandolay (Oct 22, 2009)

Whoa, nv!  Check this out!

mi·sog·y·nist play_w2("M0339425") (m
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





-s
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




j
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







-n
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




st)_n._ One who hates women.

_adj._ Of or characterized by a hatred of women.

He was calling us &*^%.  

My vocabulary is pretty good but this is a new one on me :hubba:

Did you know that?


----------



## TexasMonster (Oct 26, 2009)

kiddude said:
			
		

> you should split in half then grow in half and have chickens in the other half people wouldnt suspect anything just be like them chickens smell like some dope


 
I have a very large chicken coop and I have considered this. One thing to keep in mind if you do plan on the chicken coop doing double duty as a grow room, chickens scratch around alot. While doing so they make ALOT of dust. In my chicken coop dust is everywhere. You would need a good hepa style filter. Just my thoughts.

A good thing may be during the winter it is common to use heat lamps to keep your girls warm. So a heat signature may not seem uncommon.

BTW, I just ordered 20 more day old girls.



			
				Rolling Thunder said:
			
		

> Too bad! The chickens would be a great source of organic fertilizer! - RT


 Carefull there too, chicken manure is extremely hot (high in nitrogen). I let mine compost in the compost pile for a year before I use it.



			
				maineharvest said:
			
		

> I cant wait to see your pitbull with a yard full of chickens.


My pitt bull puppy got ahold of one chicken. I bet he wont do that again. I taped that chicken in his mouth for a whole day


----------

